# New juices coming to Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We will be announcing two new juice lines that we will be adding to our growing list soon soon. Busy ironing out the finer details and these could be in before Christmas.

Get excited people

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great news @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Sir Vape said:


> We will be announcing two new juice lines that we will be adding to our growing list soon soon. Busy ironing out the finer details and these could be in before Christmas.
> 
> Get excited people


How was that custard sample?


----------



## Sir Vape

@gman211991 which custard sample??


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Great news @Sir Vape


 
@Imthiaz Khan and they are alcohol free bro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Excited to see what's coming  did I mention that you're a tease of note?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Sir Vape said:


> @gman211991 which custard sample??


The one your lazy butt hasn't picked up

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Sir Vape

@VandaL Ill send him @BigGuy out tomorrow


----------



## BigGuy

@VandaL whatsapp me address dude i have been so hectic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> The one your lazy butt hasn't picked up



I have a really good tongue for custards. I'll taste it and review it for free  haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

This mght be a bit off topic, but I hope there is some more Razz on the way... Mine is running VERY low.


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape @BigGuy more great juices to look forward to.. Im loving it guys. Cant wait to see what you guys got up your sleeve. I wont even ask what it is as i know now that @BigGuy enjoys his tease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq What am i getting and when am i getting it huh what now. HE HE HE HE


----------



## Sir Vape

*?*


----------



## rogue zombie

Haaaloooooooo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oh yeahhhhhhh! Can hear my wallet protesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Oh yeahhhhhhh! Can hear my wallet protesting.



Knowing your juice habits, you've probably already had Halo juices 

For anyone that hasn't heard of them, they are on just about every "top list" of juices.

Very popular abroad.

As usual, I tip my hat to our retailers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Knowing your juice habits, you've probably already had Halo juices
> 
> For anyone that hasn't heard of them, they are on just about every "top list" of juices.
> 
> Very popular abroad.
> 
> As usual, I tip my hat to our retailers!


Lol, when I last looked they did not export to SA, so this is a real coup by Sir Vape and WILL be my first try of Halo jooses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Tribecca is awesome! only thing if i remember correctly there jooses are a bit on the thinish side? you know wjat the pg vg ratio is?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Lol, when I last looked they did not export to SA, so this is a real coup by Sir Vape and WILL be my first try of Halo jooses.



Wow, a juice you haven't had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, when I last looked they did not export to SA, so this is a real coup by Sir Vape and WILL be my first try of Halo jooses.



They do... I have some one their way to me! Wish I had known I could get them from a Durban Vendor! At least I won't have to reorder from the USA again! They will be in stock in my town! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> They do... I have some one their way to me! Wish I had known I could get them from a Durban Vendor! At least I won't have to reorder from the USA again! They will be in stock in my town! Whoooo!


And they seem to specialize in menthol juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

*?*


----------

